# paph.philippinense var leavigatum 'Red Ruby'



## iweyshen (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow that is NICE!!


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 7, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 7, 2013)

What a winged beauty! Unique all dark dorsal!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 7, 2013)

That looks like the clone used to make my Paph Moustache! Fantastic plant!


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2013)

Ron-NY said:


> Wow that is NICE!!



That's what I was going to say:clap::clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 7, 2013)

WOW that's pretty! I'm glad I opened it.

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trithor (Apr 7, 2013)

That is incredible,.... incredibly stunning, incredibly beautiful, WOW!


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow. That is nothing short of spectacular. 

I can't believe I almost didn't open the thread. :crazy:


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 7, 2013)

A beauty!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice, intensely colored lip and sepals. Now if I could find that combination AND pendant petals in a philippinense (or phil variety), I'd be super happy.


----------



## Justin (Apr 7, 2013)

wow that looks like 1 in a 1,000!!!!


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn!!!! What a showing!


----------



## emydura (Apr 7, 2013)

The flowers are amazing. Lovely colour and shape as well as the petal stance. A low flower count for a philipinense though, especially given the size of the plant.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2013)

emydura said:


> A low flower count for a philipinense though, especially given the size of the plant.



Other than lots of growths is this plant really that big since laevegatum is considered pretty stumpy by phili standards?

If the plant itself is "compact" the big red flowers may be a good trade off for fewer flowers per spike.

It's definitely unique.


----------



## Carper (Apr 7, 2013)

The flowers are definitely above average for this plant in what I've seen and they stand out by being above the leaves. The colours are rich and the petals are more horizontal than others. Will it throw more flowers per spike as the plants size increases?

Cracking show.

Gary
UK


----------



## emydura (Apr 7, 2013)

Rick said:


> Other than lots of growths is this plant really that big since laevegatum is considered pretty stumpy by phili standards?
> 
> If the plant itself is "compact" the big red flowers may be a good trade off for fewer flowers per spike.
> 
> It's definitely unique.



You are probably right Rick. I have a compact phillipinense with a similar petal stance (although nowhere near as good) and I have never gotten more than 3 flowers either. It must just go with the territory with this group.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 7, 2013)

magnificent colour.
Please put it on a dark roth with high flower count.


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 7, 2013)

Very interesting petal stance! Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow wow wow!!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2013)

emydura said:


> You are probably right Rick. I have a compact phillipinense with a similar petal stance (although nowhere near as good) and I have never gotten more than 3 flowers either. It must just go with the territory with this group.



I'm just kind of assuming the plant is compact.

What is the leaf span of yours David.

As Leo and other old timers have expressed, there is a ton a variation in phillipinense.

I would really like to see a whole paper/booklet on nothing but wild and captive phillie variation.

Maybe even a side by side chart showing relative size of plants and flowers from the different populations.


----------



## wjs2nd (Apr 7, 2013)

All the red with the greenish-yellow pouch is very nice!


----------



## 2Toned (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought an unflowered plant labelled var laevigatum. It has 7 growths, very upright leaves and is very compact - LS 25-30cm. I hope it looks like this when it blooms!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful! Certainly one of a kind. That dorsal is amazing and the petals is very capturing. Great Great job would love to own a division but I will probably be broke afterwards. :clap:


----------



## emydura (Apr 8, 2013)

Rick said:


> I
> 
> What is the leaf span of yours David.
> .



The biggest growth would be 35 cm across. I have another phillipinense (pendulous petals I think) which is only 28 cm across. It is absolutely tiny. Way smaller than my wilhelminiae. I haven't flowered it yet. Hopefully later this year. I'd be surprised if I got more than 2 flowers on this one.


----------



## cattmad (Apr 8, 2013)

Great colour, fantastic


----------



## couscous74 (Apr 8, 2013)

:drool:


----------



## chrismende (Apr 8, 2013)

Have you done breeding yet with this plant, mr Shen? It is a jewel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 8, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Stone (Apr 8, 2013)

Fantastic! I think I may have a philip seedling with this as one of the parents!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 8, 2013)

That is an amazing flower. :clap:


----------



## Trithor (Apr 9, 2013)

Wendy said:


> That is an amazing flower. :clap:



Did you only see one?oke:


----------



## labskaus (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome flower!

Interesting plant to use in breeding, since it lacks what other philis provide: flower count and petal length/curls.
The best to do is to just grow this plant on and distribute divisions to ST members. First!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 9, 2013)

labskaus said:


> Awesome flower! The best to do is to just grow this plant on and distribute divisions to ST members. First!



I wouldn't hold my breath!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2013)

Fantastic flower, but I can't believe it is pure laevigatum.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 11, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Fantastic flower, but I can't believe it is pure laevigatum.



Dot,
What makes you say that?
Gary


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 11, 2013)

Rick said:


> I'm just kind of assuming the plant is compact.
> 
> What is the leaf span of yours David.
> 
> ...



This can be your next project for the AOS Rick!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow outstanding color!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Dot,
> What makes you say that?
> Gary


1. The stance -- petals are like roth, not laevigatum
2. I would expect some twisting on a laevigatum
3. The pattern on the dorsal -- stripes are filled in, not distinct. It is reminiscent of anitum or an anitum hybrid.

But I think it is gorgeous.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2013)

4. low flower count like anitum.........


----------



## Trithor (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a couple of philli clones which have a low flower count and untwisted petals, but the colour is very thin. Admittedly I have never seen a dorsal like this before. Interesting....


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2013)

I have to admit, though a fantastic flower, I'm seeing a totally different stance than I've ever seen in any phil. species. My laevi was totally and completely different. My first thought was Julius because of the stance but anitum or adductum coiuld make sense of the dark color. 

Interesting to say the least, and gorgeous to say the least as well!


----------



## chrismende (Apr 12, 2013)

Would the breeder please help us answer all these questions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Apr 12, 2013)

It looks like pure philipinense to my eyes. This species is incredibly variable in every respect. I think people have pre-conceived views of what a phillipinense should look like and anything outside that range is suspicious. I see no adductum or anitum or anything else for that matter in ths plant.

In anycase, laevigatum is not even a recognised taxonomic group.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2013)

Its certainly worth selfing and growing out the progeny.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 13, 2013)

I also think it is philli, and don't see adductum/anitum/Berenice in it


----------

